# Any Reptiles?



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been noticing the severe lack of scaled/slimy fursonas on these boards. Sure, I've seen a few raptors, ONE king cobra and ONE Nile croc, but other than that, it looks like it's just me. And of course, dragon after dragon. But I don't really consider them reptiles, since they're not a real animal/based of a real animal.

So if you're out there, post here!

Oh, and shapeshifters don't count, you lil cheaters. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2009)

I've considered making a lizard character, but currently I have no reptile characters...


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

I love reptiles...
I might draw some reptiles eventually...
when i actually get stuff up here


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 1, 2009)

Raptor reporting in.  c:  I'm a scalie for sure.  Not sure 'bout that reptile part.  ;3


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 2, 2009)

I say if you've got scales, no fur, and you're not a dragon, that makes you a reptile as far as furries go. 

Shenzi, go for it! We need more reptiles in this fandom!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 2, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> I say if you've got scales, no fur, and you're not a dragon, that makes you a reptile as far as furries go.
> 
> Shenzi, go for it! We need more reptiles in this fandom!



Sweet.  \o/

Also agreed.  Shenzi needs a herpy character.  c:


----------



## GreatAdthulhu (Sep 2, 2009)

x


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome! Haven't seen any lizards yet.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 2, 2009)

King Cobra. :3 Scalies pwn so much. Though, I wish I could change my name... My 'sona's name is Rinneko.


----------



## Chobaryu (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not one personally, but I love a good reptile. :3
Born in the Year of the Snake, if that makes any difference. xD


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2009)

I've decided to make my male character a snake. Right now I'm deciding between copperhead and timber rattlesnake.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 3, 2009)

I say timber rattlsnake. Their colors are much more vibrant than a copperhead.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2009)

Everyone seems to like the rattler more :3


----------



## Seas (Sep 5, 2009)

Reptile here too !
Although, this one is an own creation and also warm blooded, but still a reptile : )


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

One of my alien species is a reptilian-appearing race. Really, they are warm-blooded so don't count as reptiles, but they do have scales. And crests (and snouts and tails). And a big-ass space navy. And almost no emotion when they negotiate.

...The Navy dosen't really have anything to do with it, but the "almost no emotion" part does. They are experts at only showing expression and body language when it's necesary.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've decided to make my male character a snake. Right now I'm deciding between copperhead and timber rattlesnake.


 
How do you make a snake-anthro? They don't have arms or legs--unless we're talking about the Yuan-ti halfbloods, but I bet no one here even knows what the hell those things are (I've noticed a lack of geeks around here). 
*thinks for a minute* 
Attaman might know what they are.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2009)

Vatz said:


> How do you make a snake-anthro? They don't have arms or legs--unless we're talking about the Yuan-ti halfbloods, but I bet no one here even knows what the hell those things are (I've noticed a lack of geeks around here).
> *thinks for a minute*
> Attaman might know what they are.


Yuan-ti <3

Yes, I'm that much of a nerd. :3


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yuan-ti <3
> 
> Yes, I'm that much of a nerd. :3


 

I don't think I could bring myself to love a Yuan-ti...especially if Histachii are involved...


----------



## Riptor (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Sep 7, 2009)

;o


----------



## Bone-head (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I'm a marowak, which is basically a lizard/dinosaur thing with a skull for a head... though I've been considering dropping the whole poke'mon thing and just be a lizard/dinosaur thing with a skull head...

*Rolls up his sleeves to show off his brown scales.* Powah to da scales!


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 8, 2009)

Vatz said:


> How do you make a snake-anthro? They don't have arms or legs--unless we're talking about the Yuan-ti halfbloods, but I bet no one here even knows what the hell those things are (I've noticed a lack of geeks around here).
> *thinks for a minute*
> Attaman might know what they are.



It's called a Naga. Check out my gallery, or Kyoht on deviantart. She has some lovely Naga men. 
Example: http://kyoht.deviantart.com/art/Sezzeh-Naga-Pose-20662732


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 8, 2009)

im a dragon i hope that helps


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

Eh dragons are kinda....nonexistant to be true reptiles XD Thank you anyway, though.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2009)

Someone called for snakes?


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

AAAAH MY GAHD THAT'S ADORABLE!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 11, 2009)

No, I am no reptile, and I have absolutely reason to post on this thread, yet I do so, like thousands of people before.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

Uhm.....thanks.....


----------

